# Crank shaft pulley bolt



## Mathers98 (Sep 8, 2017)

Can anyone in Colorado get me a crank shaft pulley bolt? Part # 1230977A00. Somehow this bolt has gone missing and I'm leaking a massive amount oil and no one in Colorado has it...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can still get that part from Nissan for about $10. CourtesyParts.com can ship it to you; the bolt from them is around $7 and shipping will probably be $10.


----------

